# ca18det performance



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

I just bought a 240sx with the ca18det swap already installed and running/driving, and has the silvia front end conversion done as well. First off, I paid $3500 for it...is this a good deal? Secondly, I don't know anything about the ca18det engines - so does someone want to tell me what sort of potential this engine has? What all would need to be done to get ~400whp? What are good starting points to upgrade on the ca18?


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Bumpity... No one has any input? Not even a comment? ok...well, does anyone have a link to any ca18det specific forums, or websites that actually sell ca18det parts?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

I'M not too familar with the CA engine. Aftermarket support really isn't there. I'll keep a look out for ya.


----------



## surfer240sx (Dec 15, 2005)

hell id say a good deal but i have no clue about the CA18


----------



## SHpaintball (Jan 30, 2006)

i think its a good deal ....thats a decent engine but i dont know much about it...other than it does have about as much potential as a sentra ....love the fact that its different than just some sr20 /or rb i think you picked a winner!!!


----------



## chris859 (Oct 20, 2005)

Alright, well I found a few parts such as tomei cams, and tomei seems to have quite a few parts for this engine... It already has some basic bolt ons like catback exhaust, hks bov, etc. So after I get it all registered and legal I will have to start making some mods and see what happens :thumbup: Thanks for the input.


----------

